# Welcome KentuckyBassman!



## Jim (Jan 20, 2007)

I would like to welcome the newest member to Tinboats.net. I hope you enjoy the site and can add valuable conversation to the rest of the forum.

Chime in and tell us the story of this monster Bass!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 20, 2007)

Well first of all, I want to make sure I'm in the right spot so if anyone has their "ears on" let me know. This is a little different from BPS forum but it is definately cool!! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2007)

kentuckybassman said:


> Well first of all, I want to make sure I'm in the right spot so if anyone has their "ears on" let me know. This is a little different from BPS forum but it is definately cool!! 8)



Your in the right spot! Thanks for Joining. You can't keep us in suspense,
How, Where and with What did you catch that cow with?


----------

